
Show HN: Bulk Fusion 360 Export and Sync - aconz2
https://github.com/aconz2/Fusion360Exporter
======
sokoloff
Just tried this on my account (around 12 folders and 45 designs); it worked
pretty well and is definitely useful.

It did crash on several different projects. The first was one where I'd
imported a bunch of very detailed model parts for a Raspberry Pi. I just
skipped over that project in subsequent runs. (Probably was from this link:
[https://gallery.autodesk.com/fusion360/projects/124986/raspb...](https://gallery.autodesk.com/fusion360/projects/124986/raspberry-
pi-3-bplus) )

However, it still crashed on some other runs with much simpler models. (It was
a Fusion360 crash, with 0 bytes in the timestamp.txt log file. In each case,
it seemed like it exported an entire design but crashed while loading and
before exporting any file types of the next one.)

I tried to find a reproducible case, but didn't get to an entirely
reproducible case. Along the path, I did find a (stops script, but doesn't
crash F360) error "ascii codec can't encode character '\u2019' in position 20:
ordinal not in range (128)"

I presume that was on a project named "Name's phone" (where the apostrophe is
a right-single-quotation-mark), however that project does appear to have
successfully exported on a prior run before I tried to find a repro case for
it. That exported into a directory named with a right-single-quotation-mark
while the relevant files in that directory had the mark changed to ascii 0x27
(single-quote).

It also only exports visible bodies. I will sometimes have a project with
multiple bodies and if the visibility is set to 0, they seem to not be
exported by this process. If they're all set to 1, they're exported as a
single output stl/step. Not a deal-breaker, but is something to be aware of.
Still awesome/thanks!

~~~
aconz2
Latest update adds an option to unhide all bodies before exporting. Thanks for
pointing this out!
[https://github.com/aconz2/Fusion360Exporter/commit/f3203902c...](https://github.com/aconz2/Fusion360Exporter/commit/f3203902c5dff64bbb64d485785fff98b951102d)

------
tanvach
This is awesome. For context: Fusion 360 personal license is being locked down
in October, and will restrict many useful functions, including exporting
projects as STEP file (industry standard file format).

------
sokoloff
I can only hope that Autodesk has analytics running on F360 activities and
sees the uptick in exports here...

Thanks for the tool!

------
ireflect
Here’s another one which exports sketches to DXF files in addition to the 3D
models.

[https://github.com/Jnesselr/fusion-360-total-
exporter](https://github.com/Jnesselr/fusion-360-total-exporter)

